# working after age 70



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

What can happen when forced to work after age 70.

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=19THRdXxmaI


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

That'll probably be me, if I survive to that age.....


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Me too! My wife tells me I'm on the work till I died program......


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Wow 220 you are really beating up on the old guys tonight. I hope I can still work when I am 70.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

itzDirty said:


> Wow 220 you are really beating up on the old guys tonight. I hope I can still work when I am 70.


just making light of myself also....lol I'm in that pack of old guys.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

work is a 4 letter word at that AGE------------














sb


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Mike I thought you looked great in the video.....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice video Mike, thanks for sharing...sort of


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

bones44 said:


> Mike I thought you looked great in the video.....


Thanks Tom, I've been going the gym and working out.....lol


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Man, I only got 7 yrs to go. I hope i can control the shakes enough to shoot a Coyote. HHMMMM maybe that is why Ive been missing !! And I thought I was calling in pairs.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Sorry I am never very clear in my first post. I suppose I should have said I hope I will be capable of working when I am 70. Although by time I get there they will have pushed retirement back to 75...


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Funny! Happily, like most, I will work until I'm the horse-->


----------

